# killing spiders



## kirridam (Dec 25, 2008)

I moved into a new house last month and I've already started seeing small spiders. What can I use? I have a 8 month baby at home so I want to use something that wouldn't cause any problems.

please advise.

Thanks,
kk


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Vacuum, newspaper

They like moist areas, maybe a de-humidifier would help
We have them all the time
Baby spiders are small enough to make it thru the window screens


----------



## lsuchor (Feb 17, 2009)

We had this problem too when we moved into our house. I tried all the spider sprays and even bug bombs from HD. They all worked for a little while but we would still see a few here and there so I called an exterminator. He sprayed outsid and inside and I think it only cost $100. and lasted for one year. Haven't really had to do any thing since then. That was 4 years ago. BTW I brought one of the spiders to our weed and pest control office to see what kind it was and they said it was a Black widow.The things would cover the whole outside of the gagage door in the evenings.


----------



## SxS (Feb 21, 2009)

I imagine that most anything that would kill a bug is potentially harmful to your most prized posession; yet I'd like to offer something that has been working for me lately where contact wouldn't be an issue.

Went online last year trying to solve a multi-faceted bug problem; as we live on 16 acres of swampland and have now seen bugs that we obviously never even knew existed!  Came across a company in FL. (who has more bugs than Floridians?) and they recommended this Delta Dust http://www.pestproducts.com/delta_dust.htm applied with this duster http://www.pestproducts.com/products/360dustwand.htm and a little Talstar http://www.pestproducts.com/talstar1.htm applied every few months or so. I also bought this fantastic little sprayer with a lifetime guarantee: http://kill-fireants.com/mcart/index.cgi?ID=179840833&PID=IT265&code=13 

Gosh, what a difference.

The duster gets into any nook or cranny that you puff it into (often several feet away, the dust will puff out) you don't use a lot of product... and it's pretty darn waterproof to boot! Hard to tell about the Talstar; yet I have pretty much solved my pisselm bug infestation; the carpenter bees are on the run and most other bugs have all but disappeared both in and around the house.

YMMV, but it was well worth whatever we paid and I'll be purchasing more very soon simply for backup or to try and help out others.


----------



## kirridam (Dec 25, 2008)

SxS said:


> I imagine that most anything that would kill a bug is potentially harmful to your most prized posession; yet I'd like to offer something that has been working for me lately where contact wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Went online last year trying to solve a multi-faceted bug problem; as we live on 16 acres of swampland and have now seen bugs that we obviously never even knew existed!  Came across a company in FL. (who has more bugs than Floridians?) and they recommended this Delta Dust http://www.pestproducts.com/delta_dust.htm applied with this duster http://www.pestproducts.com/products/360dustwand.htm and a little Talstar http://www.pestproducts.com/talstar1.htm applied every few months or so. I also bought this fantastic little sprayer with a lifetime guarantee: http://kill-fireants.com/mcart/index.cgi?ID=179840833&PID=IT265&code=13
> 
> ...


SXS,

Thank you! I'll try it out.

kk


----------



## SxS (Feb 21, 2009)

...if nothing else; there is a lot of info on that site about pest control in general (btw, I am not associated whatsoever with these people and simply stumbled upon this company).


----------



## devid001 (Jan 7, 2008)

well you can use those pesticides ... make sure you do it when your child is at school or something like that and be careful it must not go to the foods...


----------



## rh8868 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know if I'd wait til your child was at school, unless you've got him/her on a very accelerated schedule. Didn't you say the baby is 8 months?


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

MY preferred spray is Tempo. VERY safe as its labeled inside houses ,restaurants, and food processing places. Spray your foundation and outside area also to prevent ticks and other crawlies. You think that grass is green? It harbors lots of unsuspecting diseases in those bugs and critters.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

The fix is simple and fairly cheap

Treat the outside of your house by sweeping down any webbing with a broom designed for the task called a Webster
The treat the OUTSIDE of the home with Tempo WP or Demand CS (the formulations WP and CS are key here)

treat the inside of your home with Combat Roach Gel in the kitchen and bathrooms, spiders are there to eat other bugs, no prey no predators

Lower the AC 2 to 4 degrees to help dehumidify the home

The spiders may be there simply because they house was vacant for a period just living there will help tp drive them away

The pesticides used to day are basically designed to mimic chrysanthemums and pose little to no health risks when used properly
people became more chemically aware well after we stopped using the stuff they needed to be afraid of

I havw been exposed to more pesticides in a month than the average person would be in a lifetime with no health issues
For 30 years almost all my friends have been bug men
none have had any health issues that could be attributed to pesticides except the two that died of liver cancer, they were also alcoholics in their 50's


----------



## fred luu (Jul 16, 2009)

*do not kill spiders. just get rid of them by detering...*

killing spider is not the solution. just prevent them from coming in, or make those critters run. how? by using organic, strong scent that spiders hate, peppermint oil. i read it on this blog below.

http://organic-oil.blogspot.com/2009/07/eco-friendly-pest-control.html

it says there are numerous of essential oils that get rid of pest, but does not take its life. another oil that pests hate is the citrus odor like lemon or orange oil.

overall using pesticides....very dangerous to your health.

ecofriendly pest control is the better way.


----------



## Tom3982s (Jul 24, 2009)

*Organic pest control*

Locally I called an organic pest control place for this, and let me say it was 8 months before I saw another! Stuff worked, beats that other toxic junk...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i use powdered basil, spiders hate basil as do most other insects.


DM


----------



## woobiken (Jul 28, 2009)

Sticky Traps! Find where they enter! New house? Call up that general contractor and tell him to bring his bag of tricks! Spiders are tough to knock out with any chemicals they sell off the shelf and they don't sell the good stuff to the masses for good reasons so save your money and your health. How about growing crysanthemums outside since that's the base in all the organic pesticides used nowadays? Well, this one is a longshot as my wheels turn but I have just adopted a stuffed platypus, yes platypus! His name is Donald Cleaver, or just "Butch" for short. But I put him on my ceiling facing SW to Australia for giggles, but I do feel he's pissed off and is trying to find his way home! The poor guy....But hey I'm really thinking if anything is gonna freak out or confuse a spider right out of the house, this just may be the ticket girl! I'm really starting to think I may be the only person with a stuffed animal walking on his ceiling.......


----------



## GoFins (Aug 7, 2009)

How do you apply the powdered basil for spiders? most I have are high up.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

the basil is powdered by sifting through a fine mesh screen, (colander) and i put it in a salt shaker (mixed with the diatomaceous earth) and sprinkle it around the bed and around the dog's beds. kills most and repels what it don't kill.
but for high up repellent, i use white vinegar and lemon juice watered down a bit in a spray bottle. anywhere it goes, spiders will not. (no more cobwebs) re-apply yearly or as needed.)

DM


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

anybody else try this ????


----------

